

Bartab is hiring - diniswebtab

Brand Ambassador Internship - NYC<p>Interested in gaining serious experience with an up-and-coming 
startup?  Well, here’s your chance!  bartab is offering the opportunity 
to be part of a new social media marketing and gifting platform that 
enables people to give friends discounted drinks and redeem them at 
partner bars and restaurants.  bartab is taking the social drinking 
experience to another level, and we want you to be involved! 
 What We're Looking For 
As an intern you’ll be responsible for generating and implementing 
ideas that drive new partnership opportunities and mass user 
adoption. You will have the opportunity to gain valuable experience in 
user acquisition. 
Oh yeah, you’ll also have access to unlimited bartab drinks for you and 
your friends and the ability to throw parties and events at our partner 
bars that will most likely make you the envy of your peers! Oh, and 
this is a paid internship. Pretty sweet, huh? 
 Required Skills/Experience 
▪ An outgoing and positive attitude (you love socializing) 
▪ Ability to coordinate events and create/manage partnership 
opportunities 
▪ Ability to work with minimal supervision while maintaining focus on 
meeting deadlines and marketing goals 
▪ Experience and/or connections in the nightlife, hospitality, and 
alcohol distribution industries a plus (Must be 21+)<p>If you’re interested in learning more, please send your resume and a 
brief explanation of why you should be considered for this position to 
dinis@webtab.com
======
JoachimSchipper
Please wait for the monthly "who is hiring" thread.

